# makeing a trailer hook up.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya here is an electrical trailer hook up.
with the lid open you can see the rcd braker if shought circuit goes above 500 milla amps it turns its self off.
2 blue sockets i for my equitrek and the other a frend can hook up to.
thay are fused by a 16 amp mcb so you are protected twice and an eath bond connected to the post for safty.
a royce thompson photo electric switch in black is fused at 5 amps for the flouresent light on top of the pedastall.
you can see the front of the photo cell and the trip fuses.
as you can see the flouresent light is 8 watts and is waterproof so when you arrive back from town the light helps you to your trailer.
the plug on the trailer hook up can connect to a generator or via the adaptor cable to a mains socket.
you can also see the trailer hook up wire ready for the trailer.
the base is steel angle iron and mesh and the pole is aliminum.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hook up.*

i have made this for my equitrek trailer.
i will supply auxillary power chargeing supply and load pictures.


----------

